# Inspirational people who are NOT martial artists?



## Zombocalypse (Nov 28, 2017)

Inspirational people who are NOT martial artists?



Who are some of your favorite inspirational people who are NOT martial artists?

Bruce Lee was an inspiration to many. BJ Penn is an inspiration to many. But what about non martial artists?

I got quite a few in my list. Here are some of them...

* Tom Platz - Legendary bodybuilder from the golden era of bodybuilding. Not only was he a successful bodybuilder, he is also a brilliant man with a powerful mind. And a great motivational speaker.

* Zan Perrion - Modern day Casanova.

* Robert Greene - Author of The 48 Laws of Power, The 33 Strategies of War and more. All of his books are my greatest treasures.

* Napoleon Bonaparte - My childhood hero. A military genius and a damn good leader. Also a very courageous man.

* Doug Hepburn - One of the strongest DRUG FREE athletes the world has ever known. He was born with a club foot and a squint.

* Paul Anderson - The strongest human being to ever walk the face of the earth. I believe he was natural (no drugs). His training methods, together with Doug Hepburn's, redefined weightlifting and powerlifting training.

* Ivan Abadjiev - Bulgarian weightlifting coach responsible for many of his country's gold medal victories.

* And lastly... Jesus Christ. My Lord and my God. lol


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 28, 2017)

The bottom kid in my avatar.

Went 13 minutes without oxygen when he was born......13 minutes.....still survived.....he is a true fighter........7-8 surgeries during his life.....30-35 hospital stays of a week or more during his life.....was given a life expectancy of 7-12 years.....still fighting at almost 18 years old.

Manager/Agent/Promoter/Trainer/Videographer/Big Brother to the top kid.


----------



## Zombocalypse (Nov 28, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> The bottom kid in my avatar.
> 
> Went 13 minutes without oxygen when he was born......13 minutes.....still survived.....he is a true fighter........7-8 surgeries during his life.....30-35 hospital stays of a week or more during his life.....was given a life expectancy of 7-12 years.....still fighting at almost 18 years old.
> 
> Manager/Agent/Promoter/Trainer/Videographer/Big Brother to the top kid.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 28, 2017)

Zombocalypse said:


> Thanks for sharing.



Little brother gets alot of notice for his achievements but older brother is the real fighter.


If you ever get a chance to listen to DEA Agent Joe Piersante speak....do it! 

Piersante is a former DEA Fast Team Member who was shot in the head through the temple in a firefight in Afghanistan.  When they got him to the hospital, Surgeons were amazed that he was still alive and decided to go ahead and do surgery even though by all accounts he should have been dead.  Through sure will to survive he survived the ordeal and went back to work for the DEA.......Great speaker.


----------



## Zombocalypse (Nov 28, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Little brother gets alot of notice for his achievements but older brother is the real fighter.
> 
> 
> If you ever get a chance to listen to DEA Agent Joe Piersante speak....do it!
> ...



I'm always up to hear great speakers! Can you link me a youtube video of him?


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 28, 2017)

Interview with him speaks about his recovery at the 7:20 mark.

I met Joe a couple years ago.....just a great guy....great story of not giving up.


----------



## Zombocalypse (Nov 28, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Interview with him speaks about his recovery at the 7:20 mark.
> 
> I met Joe a couple years ago.....just a great guy....great story of not giving up.



Thanks man.

Anyway, since we're talking about inspirational people, I want you to check this out. One of the people I revere, Tom Platz.

His physique: https://i.redd.it/azic9vu6e5lz.jpg

And here's some words of wisdom from him.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 29, 2017)

Cory Everson


----------



## Zombocalypse (Nov 29, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Cory Everson








Thanks for sharing, Tames.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Buka (Nov 30, 2017)

Zombocalypse said:


> Inspirational people who are NOT martial artists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul Anderson, the old Dixie Derrick, was one of my idols growing up. Saw him on tv several times, and he was such a nice man. I, too, believe, he's the strongest human being in my lifetime.

I was also a fan, my whole life, of Jack LaLanne. He was one serious inspiration. As was The Mighty Atom.
My biggest inspiration is G Gordon Liddy. Some might find that odd, but they don't know him other than through the media.


----------



## Zombocalypse (Nov 30, 2017)

Buka said:


> Paul Anderson, the old Dixie Derrick, was one of my idols growing up. Saw him on tv several times, and he was such a nice man. I, too, believe, he's the strongest human being in my lifetime.
> 
> I was also a fan, my whole life, of Jack LaLanne. He was one serious inspiration. As was The Mighty Atom.
> My biggest inspiration is G Gordon Liddy. Some might find that odd, but they don't know him other than through the media.



G Gordon Liddy was a lawyer, right?

What is it about him that made you like him?


----------



## Buka (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, he had a law degree. Was also a Captain in the Army, an FBI agent, and the most infamous of the Watergate burglars.
And maybe....the only honest man ever to work in the White House. Before or since.

To describe what makes him an inspiration to me would take a very long post.


----------



## Zombocalypse (Nov 30, 2017)

Buka said:


> To describe what makes him an inspiration to me would take a very long post.



I wanna hear it.


----------



## Buka (Nov 30, 2017)

If you really want to appreciate the story, you should read Liddy's autobiography _Will_. It's a great read.

https://www.amazon.com/Will-Autobio...090881&sr=8-1&keywords=Will+by+G+Gordon+Liddy

Then I'll tell you a really cool story that I witnessed first hand. And I can almost guarantee you'll enjoy the book.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 30, 2017)

Louisiana State Trooper Bobby Smith

While on duty In 1986,  Bobby was shot in the face with a 12 gauge shotgun which caused complete blindness .....11 years later his 22 year old daughter was killed in a car accident.  Bobby got his PH.D in psychology and dedicated his life as a grief counselor and peer counselor for 1st responders.

He is the author of three books, Visions of Courage: The Bobby Smith Story, The Will to Survive, and What’s In Your Heart Comes Out Your Mouth.

Bobby passed away last year.


----------



## Zombocalypse (Nov 30, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Louisiana State Trooper Bobby Smith
> 
> While on duty In 1986,  Bobby was shot in the face with a 12 gauge shotgun which caused complete blindness .....11 years later his 22 year old daughter was killed in a car accident.  Bobby got his PH.D in psychology and dedicated his life as a grief counselor and peer counselor for 1st responders.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing again.


----------



## Buka (Dec 2, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Louisiana State Trooper Bobby Smith
> 
> While on duty In 1986,  Bobby was shot in the face with a 12 gauge shotgun which caused complete blindness .....11 years later his 22 year old daughter was killed in a car accident.  Bobby got his PH.D in psychology and dedicated his life as a grief counselor and peer counselor for 1st responders.
> 
> ...



I think I'll read those books, especially the last one.

Every time I see the words Louisiana State Police it brings a smile to my face. 
Trained a week of DT and baton under a Louisiana Trooper years ago, Aubrey Bulldog Futrell. A really cool southern lawman. Showed us how much the times have changed in L.E.

Back in the sixties, there was a man wanted for shooting several folks, including a cop. Aubrey's old Sargent happened to see him in a car and pulled him over. The man jumped out of the car with a big old knife, and got shot to death. Aubrey showed us a copy of the Sergeant's written report.

_Suspect exited car with a knife. Suspect died instantly._

That was the whole report. God, I love that.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 2, 2017)

Buka said:


> I think I'll read those books, especially the last one.
> 
> Every time I see the words Louisiana State Police it brings a smile to my face.
> Trained a week of DT and baton under a Louisiana Trooper years ago, Aubrey Bulldog Futrell. A really cool southern lawman. Showed us how much the times have changed in L.E.
> ...



Even though Aubrey is retired he remains well known and liked.  Troopers still tell stories about him.


----------



## Zombocalypse (Dec 2, 2017)

What reality are you creating for yourself?

The above is a link to a speech by a blind CEO.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Buka said:


> I think I'll read those books, especially the last one.
> 
> Every time I see the words Louisiana State Police it brings a smile to my face.
> Trained a week of DT and baton under a Louisiana Trooper years ago, Aubrey Bulldog Futrell. A really cool southern lawman. Showed us how much the times have changed in L.E.
> ...



That's funny.  No flowery verbosity there.  Very succinct.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 13, 2017)

Zombocalypse said:


> Inspirational people who are NOT martial artists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many to name, really... 

My whole family - all four grandparents WWII veterans, two of them Siege of Leningrad survivors. Dad a former military man, martial artist, and engineering genius. Mom - battling bone tumor her entire life, 40 years, and making it an amazing life nevertheless.

Writers: Ivan Yefremov, Mikhail Bulgakov, Alexander Grin, Alexander Kuprin - dreamers who managed to remain dreamers and believers in humanity despite having their books outlawed by Soviet leaders. More writers: Jack London, O'Henry, Maupassant, George Sand, Dickens, Francoise Sagan - all out to show life as is, the good, the bad, and the ugly.

Charlie Chaplin. Anna Pavlova. Professor Sakharov. Alexander Hamilton. Elizabeth I. 

Anyone and everyone I read about in the science and economics reports on a weekly bases - fighting for the health and welfare of humanity. 

Ron "let's plant some ****" Finley. John Maxwell. David Sedaris. Lyn Manuel Miranda.

My husband. My friends. My fellow indie writers and artists. Random people I read about who do amazing things.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 13, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> The bottom kid in my avatar.
> 
> Went 13 minutes without oxygen when he was born......13 minutes.....still survived.....he is a true fighter........7-8 surgeries during his life.....30-35 hospital stays of a week or more during his life.....was given a life expectancy of 7-12 years.....still fighting at almost 18 years old.
> 
> Manager/Agent/Promoter/Trainer/Videographer/Big Brother to the top kid.


A true warrior.


----------

